# Holo style URL Shortener - ShrtnR



## Richie681 (Jun 10, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hey all, just throwing this out there for anyone who's looking for a free URL shortener and expander that has a holo look to it. It's called ShrtnR, and it's fairly early on in development, since there's still goo.gl analytics viewing for shortened links I want to add. 

It uses goo.gl to shorten, and expands goo.gl and bit.ly links (with more to come as I get to them). It also uses Google+ sign in to get access to your goo.gl history. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...s.urlshortener


----------

